# Richard Kell Honing Guides



## rvedeloff (Nov 11, 2017)

If you own either the small or large wheel versions of this jig, or both, the instructions provided by Richard Kell on the length of stick out for each angle is mathematically incorrect. I have laid out both jigs in cad and I was stunned that a manufacturer could get this so wrong on each and every angle.


----------

